# Storing seeds?



## Wolfie (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone know how long you can safely store seedbank seeds for?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey *wolfie*..I asked same question a year ago..lol..* HICK* said "He was germing some he Had stored for like 5 years." at the time..im sure He will stop in sooner or later to either back me or  more then likely correct me..lol. Put them in a camera film holder with lid...add some rice in it..or a moist sack  not sure the name..I use rice..and put in the crisper in your fridge..pull out what you want and germ.  hope this helps..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey *wolfie*..I asked same question a year ago..lol..* HICK* said "He was germing some he Had stored for like 5 years." at the time..im sure He will stop in sooner or later to either back me or  more then likely correct me..lol. Put them in a camera film holder with lid...add some rice in it..or a moist sack  not sure the name..I use rice..and put in the crisper in your fridge..pull out what you want and germ.  hope this helps..KEEP M GREEN



"perfect"... after bout 5 years, "IME"... the germination rate starts to decrease, somewhat. And, it seems the older they get, they can be a li'l _fussier_ about taking off, even after germination.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

See *Wolfie*..I told ya he be by..Im just glad I didnt screw this one up..lol..


Thanks *Hick*

My white widow Im growing now was purchased last year..stored this way  and is doing very well..and still have more strains in crisper..waiting for their call to duty..take care and be safe


----------



## andy52 (Nov 14, 2008)

i just put mine in a medicine bottle and throw them in my dresser with the clothes.of course i do not seem to keep them for too long.i either plant hem or give some to friends.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 4, 2009)

anybody know anything bout storing seeds in freezer?  
just curious cuz i have some that been in my garage for the whole of winter up to today and will remain there. its definatly freezer like conditions where they been.  just wonderin if maybe this would happen to have any known effects on its growing life as well.  i'm gonna try them either way this outdoor season but just curious wat to maybe expect. thanks in advance


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

I believe freezing them will harm them. However I am no expert and they have wild hemp that makes it through the winter. So I quess you will see come spring.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> anybody know anything bout storing seeds in freezer?
> just curious cuz i have some that been in my garage for the whole of winter up to today and will remain there. its definatly freezer like conditions where they been. just wonderin if maybe this would happen to have any known effects on its growing life as well. i'm gonna try them either way this outdoor season but just curious wat to maybe expect. thanks in advance


 
well thats the way I have read it done..not just on here  but in a few of the many BOOKS i have in my Libary..IMO..if these seeds are viable then they could last in your garage threw the winter..not sure about the heat come summer..but if you are to plant them in the fall,,i say you will be fine..why not put them in the freezer?  what if some rodant finds them and needs to feed his 50 kids:rofl:  just my thaughts:bolt::bong:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 4, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "perfect"... after bout 5 years, "IME"... the germination rate starts to decrease, somewhat. And, it seems the older they get, they can be a li'l _fussier_ about taking off, even after germination.



This sounds like the problem I'm having with my .nl seeds.  Long time to sprout, falling over after a few days out of the soil, etc.  And slow growing thereafter.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> .why not put them in the freezer? what if some rodant finds them and needs to feed his 50 kids:rofl: just my thaughts:bolt::bong:


 
ya got a good point especially in winter time cold and all the neighborhood rats/mice lookin for warmth and stumblin upon them.   thanks


----------

